# New LCD Monitor 6-7k



## Karan85 (Sep 7, 2010)

I got a new pc (except the monitor) a month or so back after getting a lot of help from here 

Now was thinking of replacing the old CRT 
wanted a 19-20 inch LCD .. 
any suggestions ?
samsung b2030 or dell s2009w or anything else ?

also , what can i expect to get for my 2 year old samsung 794mg 17inch crt

works great .. no problems .. a rough idea?

also , my brother thinks i am being silly getting a lcd now and its not really needed .. i'm not having any problems with the old monitor , just that i can afford to spend 6-7 k at the moment ..
should i hold out for later , till this one dies and i can get a better monitor


----------



## sudhanshu39 (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a look at BenQ G922HDL/G922HDAL. It is LED Backlit Monitor.


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 7, 2010)

the samsung is 2 inches wider , better contrast : and has better resolution 
does the led make it worth going for benq over the b2030 ?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 8, 2010)

Try new LG LED series monitors.....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

dell has recently launched 20" led backlit monitor
and the price is 6.8k at SMC


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> dell has recently launched 20" led backlit monitor
> and the price is 6.8k at SMC


is that the dell IN2020m ?

better than the samsung b2030 .. i mean it sounds better , but dell over samsung wont be a problem right ..
i've never bought a lcd/led.  have no idea which ones are reliable


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2010)

@karan85: Benq V2220H is the best LED u can opt for


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 8, 2010)

isnt that around 15k ?
looking for something around 6k .. a bit more if needed

i asked around , am getting a samsung b2030 for 5.5k and my old crt ..
that person doesnt deal in dell or benq monitors 
thats why i was leaning towards the samsung . 

but dont want to regret it in a few months time ..


----------



## hsnayvid (Sep 8, 2010)

ur old crt should fetch you anywhere between 500-1000. Check around @ second hand computer shops b4 going for the deal.  

Plus if ur monitor is working fyn and you can wait for a while i'd suggest that u wait a few months and get a full HD 22" model with HDMI rather than going for 20" which is not FULL HD. It will server you when u want to upgrade ur system as well. 

DELL IN2020 LED is also a gud monitor for around 6700 INR.


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 8, 2010)

the local dealer is giving me around 950 for the old crt .. but he only has LG and Samsung monitors 

so the best deal he has offered me is b2030 for 5500 

i recently upgraded my computer , the use if fairly basic .. dont see any upgrades in the near future and not sure if i need HDMI and full HD

any info on the samsung b 2030 monitor ? its between that at 5.5k and the dell in2020 @6.8 (and being stuck with the old crt for now)


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

u can buy online instead


----------



## pimpom (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a Samsung B2030 recently for a client. It's OK, but what I didn't like was that it cannot be tilted. It just sits in the vertical position. Most tables place the centre of a monitor screen slightly lower than eye level so that the best viewing angle would be at a slight upward tilt.

This is more important for LCDs than for CRTs. Manufacturers have greatly improved the viewing angle of LCDs over the past few years, but they're still not as good as CRTs in that respect.

As to whether you should buy an LCD monitor now or wait, that's pretty much a personal choice. Personally, I tend to agree with your brother.


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> u can buy online instead


i could , but then i would have the old crt with me as well .. i guess i probably will do that tho .. see if i can get rid of it separately



pimpom said:


> I bought a Samsung B2030 recently for a client. It's OK, but what I didn't like was that it cannot be tilted. It just sits in the vertical position. Most tables place the centre of a monitor screen slightly lower than eye level so that the best viewing angle would be at a slight upward tilt.
> 
> This is more important for LCDs than for CRTs. Manufacturers have greatly improved the viewing angle of LCDs over the past few years, but they're still not as good as CRTs in that respect.
> 
> As to whether you should buy an LCD monitor now or wait, that's pretty much a personal choice. Personally, I tend to agree with your brother.


you sure there isnt a screw in the stand to tilt it? 

oh and thanks a lot for that .. just what i was looking for
i do realize its a bit frivolous , but now after trying to look for one, i have my mind made up 

which one would you suggest 
the dell in2020 is 6.8k but cant seem to find any reviews for it online

its 20" , and LED backlit - 1600x900
Contrast Ratio:
8,000,000:1 (estimated)
Brightness:
250 cd/m2 (typical)
Response Time:
5ms typical (Black to White)
Viewing Angle
(160 vertical / 160 horizontal)
*Tilt adjustable*
Operating (Typical - Maximum)
22W - 25W (max)


sounds good right ?


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 9, 2010)

Price of Benq V2220H ??


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 10, 2010)

bajaj151 said:


> Price of Benq V2220H ??


around 14k ..

sorry to keep bringing this thread up, but i could do with some help

tech specs for the Samsung B2030


```
Screen Size       50.8cm (20) Wide
Brightness        250cd/m²
Contrast Ratio    DC 50,000:1 (Typ. 1,000:1)
Resolution     1600 x 900
Response Time (Typical)     5ms
Viewing Angle(Horizontal/Vertical)     170˚/160˚ (CR > 10)
Color Supported     16.7M
Signal Input     Video Signal     Analog RGB, DVI
Connector     15pin D-SUB, DVI-D
Power     Power Consumption     25 Watts
Stand By Power (DPMS)     < 0.3 watts
Features     Plug & Play     DDC 2B
USB powered hub option     No
Wall-Mount     75 x 75
Cabinet Color     High Glossy Black
Optional Accessories     DVI Cable
Special Features     MagicBright3, MagicEco, MagicAngle, MagicReturn, Off timer, Image Size Colour Effect, Customised key, Windows7, DVI with HDCP
Dimension     Product Dimension(With stand, WxHxD)     492.0 x 396.0 x 178.0mm
Product Dimension(Without Stand, WxHxD)     492.0 x 330.1 x 69.5mm
Shipment Dimension(WxHxD)     566 x 401 x132mm
Product Weight     4.1Kg
Shipment Weight     5.5Kg
Stand     Type     Simple
Function     Tilt
```
tech specs for the Dell IN2020m

```
DISPLAY
Panel Size:  20"
Aspect Ratio   Widescreen (16:9)
Panel Type:    WLED
Maximum Resolution:  1600 x 900 at 60 Hz
Contrast Ratio:    8,000,000:1 (estimated)
Brightness:   250 cd/m2 (typical)
Response Time:   5ms typical (Black to White)
Viewing Angle   (160 vertical / 160 horizontal)
Color Support:   78% (CIE1976) / 68% (CIE1931)
Pixel Pitch:   0.277 mm
Device Type   HD Monitor with LED

    
CONNECTIVITY   VGA DVI (HDCP)

STAND  Tilt adjustable
            
BUILT-IN DEVICES   Kensington security ports

SIZE AND WEIGHT
Dimensions (H x W x D):
288mm x 481mm x 152mm(11.34” x 18.95” x 5.98”)
Weight (monitor and cables)
4.2kg (9.22 lb)
Weight (with packaging)
5.6kg (12.32 lb)

ELECTRICAL
Voltage Required:
100 to 240 VAC / 50 or 60 Hz + 3 Hz / 1.6A (maximum)
Operating (Typical - Maximum)
22W - 25W (max)

    
WHAT'S IN THE BOX
IN2020M 20” widescreen monitor
Power cord
VGA cable
CD User’s guide and documentation
DVI cable and HDMI cable are not included
```
Both have 3 years warranty
dell has a better contrast ratio , LED backlit
price is similar so its not an issue ..
i have nver had a dell monitor (always been samsung CRTs) .. that and the fact that the in2020 is recently launched is the only reason i am skeptical .. not really sure
oh and I dont want a bigger screen .. 20 is enough .. and not too fussed about HD ready thing either .. dont plan to use it for anything other than computer use .. and not that into gaming
basic monitor , but as its my first (lcd) , want to get it right
help please


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2010)

^^ i would go for that first one anyday for it's sleek, slender and sexy look 

The contrast ratio of the other monitor is mentioned as DCR which is not very reliable as a specification as every manufacturer measures it in different ways.

To know any monitor's contrast ratio correctly always depend on Typical contrast ratio.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 11, 2010)

@karan85, if didn't get any review for any product (like monitor) try search it in Google in sites like NewEgg, tigerdirect, amazon. consumer comments carries many times more value than reviews. cause after all they used it or been using it. so any problem in long term can be sighted easily than features that are common to all monitors in 20'' LED/LCD, 22'' LCD/LED. hope you got my point.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ Yep, customer reviews is very important.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2010)

You can increase your budget by 0.3k and get a *BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor.
*I purchased it last Thursday on Kolkata at 7.3k + 4% vat. The monitor is really great. It is also awarded the best buy award in the June Digit Issue.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2010)

^^ congrats ! - that's a great monitor - if he can spend that much it would to the best thing to get but as he has told :



> oh and I dont want a bigger screen .. 20 is enough .. and not too fussed about HD ready thing either .. dont plan to use it for anything other than computer use .. and not that into gaming



I think the sleek and sexy looking Samsung B2030 @ 5.5k is more suitable for him.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2010)

topgear said:


> I think the sleek and sexy looking Samsung B2030 @ 5.5k is more suitable for him.



Oh,5.5K(with tax ?) for that sexy LCD ?
How good is for gaming ?
Could not find any review on web.
If it comes with DVI cables then it would be great cos I heard some Samsung monitor does not comes with DVI cable.
But,I saw they comes with DVI cable on site like Amazon.....
I'm thinking to upgrade my 17" CRT.....


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 14, 2010)

b2030 costs 6.5k not 5.5
it is a good monitor(great viewing angles)
you just have to buy a DVI cable(vga cable included)
yes tilting is a bit problematic
but the monitor has a feature of you selecting the picture angle
without adjusting the tilt physically


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks!
Then AOC 22" 2236vw @7.5K is better VFM.....


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2010)

@ *funkysourav* - yep, Samsung B2030 price should be aroun ~6.5k but OP on the post No.8 has posted it's price as 5.5k - I think that was a typo.

@ *Revolution* - if you are willing to spend 7.5k then you should better get BenQ 22" G2220


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2010)

recently bought a DELL 20" LED backlit monitor for 6.8k
the monitor is nice having better contrast ratio than the other in the league at this price point
everything us just fine but i think the response time is little more


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 15, 2010)

^^^
Dell IN2020M has 5ms response time
same as others i think!
it is a very great monitor and very sexy too
 but its display angle is still 160/160
 congrats on the purchase


----------



## Piyush (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks 
but its for my friend
i'm still thinking upon it


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> recently bought a DELL 20" LED backlit monitor for 6.8k
> the monitor is nice having better contrast ratio than the other in the league at this price point
> everything us just fine but i think the response time is little more



5ms is normal response time.


----------



## funkysourav (Sep 15, 2010)

@piyush
at 6.5k mark nothing beats samsung B2030
i have tested both Dell s2009W and Samsung B2030(own it)
trust me their is a little but prominent edge with Samsung one(170/160 over Dell's 160/160)
don't go by the Dynamic Contrast Ratio(they mean nothing)
see the Typical Contrast Ratio(1000:1 generally)
 and Response time(5ms generally)
and viewing angle
and most important of all does the Monitor look good?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> @piyush
> at 6.5k mark nothing beats samsung B2030
> i have tested both Dell s2009W and Samsung B2030(own it)
> trust me their is a little but prominent edge with Samsung one(170/160 over Dell's 160/160)
> ...



so u think samsung is a wise choice
i want to hear something for this one
coz i own a samsung monitor since 5 years(TFT) and no issues so far
the only problem is that its 15.6" screen


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ That's great - how much did you pay for that monitor anyway  and can you mention the model no. as well.


----------



## Karan85 (Sep 23, 2010)

ok .. sorry for the late update . had been a bit busy

got a dell in2020m
Rs.6750 .. 

love it 
obviously cant compare it to any other as this is my first LCD (this is LED) but its great

didnt have any need for a bigger screen , so didnt need the benq 22" suggested on the first page

still getting used to the viewing angles being limited .. but after using a crt for 15 years , it was to be expected 

a few pics of whats in the box 

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7206/47569567.jpg
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/3290/78610063.jpg
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/7587/36955305.jpg
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/9494/42971619.jpg
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/9826/80571409.jpg


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2010)

congrats !

How much did it cost ?

BTW, turn on the monitor and post some more pics with a good wallpaper


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's great - how much did you pay for that monitor anyway  and can you mention the model no. as well.



its is samsung syncmaster 540n
and at that time it was 9.5k or something 

@karan85
congrats on ur cool purchase
do post some chilling pics


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2010)

^^ thanks for replying.


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi All,  wanted to purchase a 20" LCD Monitor with a budget of less than 7k
Went to SP Road Bangalore today and the latest inlc. tax are :

LG 2043C for Rs. 6100
Samsung B2030 for Rs. 6600 

Both have 3 years onsite warranty  (one guy even said LG has 5 years if u register urself online) and the tech specs are more or less the same.
Some dealers also suggested Dell but i hear it has just a 1 year warranty ?
Will mostly use it for browsing, office work, movies, and  light gaming

Just wanted to know which of LG / Samsung is the better one in terms of Image Clarity
and overall quality ?
Also, Karan  my case is the same as urs (has 17" CRT before going in for an LCD/LED now) i hear the lags and contrast in LED is more compared to LCD- any particular reason that made take the Dell In 2020 ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2010)

^^ go for samsung B2030 - it's just damn sexy and slender looking !


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2010)

Yea,most of the Samsung LCDs looks sexy but they don't provide DVI cables.....


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 23, 2010)

hi guys....thanks for the inputs! looks are important but are not the primary criterion. was focussing more on overall quality


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

Overall quality ( build quality and picture quality ) wise that samsung monitor is better than LG one.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2010)

Go for lg tv monitor multiple inputs and a monitor with a remote is the best thing. You can watch tv while your computer does other boring things. I can connect a ps2 to it and also a ps3 two computers a dvd player and cable tv to it all at the same time and switch between the inputs with the remote.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2010)

I got it for 8k after selling my old crt for 1k. Trust me dude you will love this if you live at home, have cable tv and don't have your own tv in your bedroom. Bigger size variants feature pip and full hd. But this one is hd ready so you can still connect tatasky hd stb to it through hdmi cable and view hd channels like discovery hd etc. Just up your budget by a bit and you have yourself a good looking tv monitor.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently bought LG E2040T LED , price is 6850/- nice VLM go for it it comes with DVI too


----------

